# Wanted: Revell WWII Army Truck re- issue



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Looking for a Revell Re-issue of an Army Truck-Troop Carrier with a soldier hanging on the side door? Anybody got one or know where I can find one? Thanls, BB


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume you mean the 1/40 scale post-World War II Revell truck? It comes with a squad of soldiers and equipment. It was an original Revell tool from the 50s or 60s. The last issue was about 10-12 years ago. You might be able to get one off eBay pretty easily. Its not in high demand because of the odd scale.

Revell Germany has sold the ex Monogram 1/35 Post War truck along with the Monogram Jeep as a "Tactical Truck" set. Despite the box art it has no figures. It was out a few years back and again eBay would be the place to look.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Yes, I believe it is the 1/40 scale truck but I thought it was a WWII vehicle. I've been looking on ebay but no luck yet. I do remember when it was re-issued & failed to snag one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a post War truck. There are a couple on eBay now. Item #120689916643 is a 70s issue.


----------

